
Show HN: Growgram - nomadicgeek_
http://growgram.co
======
nomadicgeek_
At Growgram, we're building interesting web platforms and applications to help
local businesses drive growth online, interact with their customers, sell and
maintain a solid web presence.

Our first product, The Restaurant Management Platform helps restaurants with:
a) Beautiful, easy to customise responsive restaurant websites b) Visual menu
display c) Online ordering and order processing system d) Table reservation e)
Customer database f) One click promotions to their customers about offers,
discounts, events etc.

Upcoming features: a) Social media integration b) Ability to send sms
promotions to the customer base through our platform c) Integration with
aggregator services

------
sjs382
Lots of restaurants have used MULTIPLE products like this before, but they
suck. So, they're a bit snakebitten and less likely to trust services like
this.

So, make sure you do a good job of explaining how things will be different
this time around. Good luck!

------
DrScump
Are you integrating with common sales and labor tracking systems for
restaurants/bars?

